
How to Motivate Employees? Don’t - atomlib
https://m.signalvnoise.com/how-to-motivate-employees-dont/
======
jcintas
I’m I the only one to disagree with the idea that motivation should be
individualized? Some people draw more inspiration working towards a team goal
rather than personal objectives. Accomplishing something together as a team
can provide a much greater sense of satisfaction rather than an individual
task.

